# property preservation



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

I have been reading the blogs on this site for a while and I am wondering if someone can offer some advice. For 2 years I have worked for a large national preservation company. My score was good, I had a good relationship with them (so I thought) but just like that they let my company go... When asked for details, i received different answers, but basically it was because I didn't fix a handrail in an FHA property. I've done many hand rail jobs for this company, among other projects, so they know that I know how to handle something like that. I know this sounds crazy but this pretty much sums it up. Unfortunately, I put all my eggs in 1 basket, I worked for this company 7 days a week, 12 - 18 hour days, they often asked me for favors because other vendors were not doing their jobs. I'm now looking for other national companies and I'm not getting any answers or work, it's been about a month. I'm also afraid that any new company will call my previous company for references and I have no idea what they will tell them. Has anyone been in this kind of situation and can anyone offer any advice on Property Preservation companies that are hiring? I'm in Illinois.

Thanks


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Depends on your area. I had the same thing happen to me. Regionals were under bidding to get all of the work.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

Do like "almost" everyone else....Change your company name (get an LLC) and have someone else own a small percentage as a owner/officer and let them fill out all the paperwork to the companies. I'd do it fast since there must be a company "now looking for help" in your area huh?

BTW...what company gave you the boot? As long as you don't work for them the confidentiality agreements should be null/void.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2011)

FremontREO said:


> Do like "almost" everyone else....Change your company name (get an LLC) and have someone else own a small percentage as a owner/officer and let them fill out all the paperwork to the companies. I'd do it fast since there must be a company "now looking for help" in your area huh?
> 
> BTW...what company gave you the boot? As long as you don't work for them the confidentiality agreements should be null/void.


Sounds like the Brothers to me.....


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

DreamWeaver said:


> Sounds like the Brothers to me.....


I actually like the brothers. They've been great to me.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

They were real good to and for me for the first 9 or 10 months.

Then I had to cut some territory because of fuel costs and they got real butt hurt about that and the relationship went down the drain shortly after.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2011)

I havent done the above, changing my company name, adding an officer.

What I have done is this:

1) goto mail.com, create a property pres business like email.
2) write an old client and ask about myself
3) find out what the will say or not

Most companies, due to legal issues, won't say jack about you. They will confirm whether you worked together or not but they would be crazy to give a negative review to you since you could prove this is incorrect and hurts your business.

Your probably safe but this is a free, easy to do solution to find out.


----------

